# Magic 3/29/13 Friday



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

See you there?


----------



## Euler (Mar 25, 2013)

billski said:


> See you there?


I'm VERY tempted.  It will depend on weather and family stuff, but if it shapes up to be sunny and mid-40s that day, I might just get over there again!


----------



## reefer (Mar 25, 2013)

Definite possibilty. I'll be somewhere...........................
I'll let you know. Was thinking of staying for Saturday also while I'm up there.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 25, 2013)

Magic was stupid good this weekend with some tree runs in play that only come online once in a while. I'm heading up Thursday evening and skiing all day Friday. Unfortunately I'm working Saturday evening so I will have to quit by 1 or so.


----------



## reefer (Mar 25, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Magic was stupid good this weekend with some tree runs in play that only come online once in a while. I'm heading up Thursday evening and skiing all day Friday. Unfortunately I'm working Saturday evening so I will have to quit by 1 or so.



I'll keep you posted. Been too long since we shared some turns....................Weather looks great! Most likely be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a white helmet and red jacket.  Skiing with one other.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 25, 2013)

reefer said:


> I'll keep you posted. Been too long since we shared some turns....................Weather looks great! Most likely be there Friday and Saturday.



Definitely too long! I hope you make it.

I will be in 2 tone blue shell, gray pants and black helmet.


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2013)

Bagging to Wachusette tomorrow......gotta freebie., sleep in. Probably hit Magic Monday. How about a report...............


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2013)

reefer said:


> Bagging to Wachusette tomorrow......gotta freebie., sleep in. Probably hit Magic Monday. How about a report...............


This was the last week of weekday operations. It skied very well yesterday and today.


----------

